# Big Brother



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Bunch of Arrse!


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

What's the fucking point............it's total shite


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Totally agree..waste of space,time, money ;D bring on the Eurovision song contest


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Bunch of Arse!


......holes ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

utte wank, im not even gonna waste my electric on it.


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

Utter bollocks! Watched some of the first series & have made a concerted effort to avoid the fucking thing ever since.

Really cannot see the point!! Anyone for Scrapheap Challenge?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> utte wank, im not even gonna waste my electric on it.


Bet you do


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Celebrity Detox is worse.

A load of crap.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

*lol* ;D

That was quite funny for you Gaz  and it was mildly interesting......



> Celebrity Detox is worse.
> 
> A load of crap.


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

Hey guys can I ask something??? why do you talk about if it's such a shit ???

That's exactly what they want....

We have it here also in Switzerland but I don't even care... have better to do!!! ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=behead2.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well I love it ;D.


----------



## privatebags (Feb 3, 2003)

> [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=behead2.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


Man of few words ;D ;D ;D


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Tania...........you know you would  ;D


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

And another thing. How do the chunts manage to get so much time off their work. ??? :-/


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

It draws you in and then you are shafted. Theres nothing you can do 

I compare it to cigarettes - horrible rotten things but totally addictive.

Vagman - one of them gave up a 70 grand a year job to go in - laughable really.


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

personally I do not see the similarity between the cigarette and this programm.... Â

The cigarette I have really some difficulties to stop it but if you ask me stop Big Brother.... no problem because I never started it!!!!


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

ahh but what made you start smoking in the first place?


----------

